# Puppy sleeps on pee pads



## Sasha1/2 (Dec 22, 2011)

Sasha is 9 weeks old. Typically she cries when she needs to go out, but someone isn't always home. We are using re-useable human incontinence pads in the bathroom where she is penned. Sasha seems to want to sleep on the pee pads instead of the blankets we've provided in and just outside her kennel (which is left open most of the time). She'll pee on the floor instead of the pad. I wonder if its wrong to use a pee pad to wipe up an accident and then leave it out for her to smell and maybe use. My thought is that if there is pee on the pad that maybe she won't lay on it and maybe she'll learn what its for.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with trying that. It might be what it takes to stop her from sleeping on them and use them to pee on. But I wouldn't put too much time into getting her to actually pee on them if you are only using them temporarily. I mean, if you actually spend time trying to train him to use the pads, then it will teach him there is more than one option, outside and on the pads. As he gets older, if you try to get rid of the pads he may try to find something soft and pad -like to pee on instead of asking to go out.


----------

